# Can anybody identify my air suspension please?



## WhiskyRoller

Hi,

We own a 1992 Peugeot J5 based Eura Mobil which we love. Since we have had it the air assist suspension keeps losing pressure over the period of a couple of days. I have just been under the 'van squirting it with a washing-up liquid & water and have found that one of the bellows/bags is leaking. Unfortunately I have no idea of the make of the suspension and would be very grateful if anybody could identify the units and possibly suggest a suppler. 

Many thanks.


----------



## sideways

Sorry i cant help with the make but it might be worth taking it off and taking it to a tyre fitter to try vulcanising a patch on it you have nothing to lose only some skin off your knuckles.


----------



## framptoncottrell

While I was having Goldschmitt hydraulic levellers/stabilisers fitted to my van, the guys at Glide-Rite discussed my air suspension set-up (which they hadn't fitted). They told me that virtually all air suspension units are made by Firestone in the USA, whatever the label may say.

You could do worse that send them an E-mail with your picture attached:

http://www.glide-rite.com/homepage.htm

My contact is Carl Leake, but a general E-mail should filter through to the suspension expert.

Hope this helps.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## WhiskyRoller

*Update*

Thanks for your help and suggestions.

I have emailed Glide-Rite and am still awaiting a reply. Patching was not an option as the leak was from lots of tiny holes around the bottom of the bellows. I decided to buy a bottle of Tyreweld from Halfords and after grafting a valve directly to the bellows squirted about half the can in. So far (touch-wood) the pressure has stayed up.

We have got a decent run into Wales this weekend which will be the first test of how the repair holds up.

Cheers


----------



## nukeadmin

what type of gauge do you have as some manufacturers have identification on the gauge and you might be able to find via that the bellow supplier ?


----------



## GasWorks

If are still stuck with the spring manufacturer get some measurements off it and i'm sure i can find a replacement.

Failing that, if you are local to me i would happily come out and take a look. Free of charge of course.


----------



## peedee

I was told their life is only about 8 years. I certainly had to replace mine at 9 years old. FYI they form part of the MOT and if in a poor condition you will be failed.

peedee


----------

